# SOLD



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have one mk1 space saver wheel and 1 mk2 space saver wheel available, both wheels are in excellent condition, both wheels are 18”

Mk1 5x100
Mk2 5x112


Collection preferred, can ship at cost of courier.

£50 each ovno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi gogs, where about's are you.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

West Lothian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

